# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  La mitad del déficit de la cuenca del Segura es consecuencia de la sobreexplotación de acuíferos

## NoRegistrado

> El consejero de Agricultura y Agua, Antonio Cerdá, junto con el presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura, Miguel Ángel Ródenas, y el director del Instituto Euromediterráneo del Agua, Francisco Cabezas, presentaron el libro Sobreexplotación de acuíferos en la cuenca del Segura, que recoge la evolución técnica y jurídica de las aguas subterráneas.
> 
> Los resultados de este libro se expusieron  en el marco de una jornada técnica que reunió a más de un centenar de personas en la Consejería de Agricultura y Agua. Este libro ha sido editado y coordinado por el Instituto Euromediterráneo del Agua y la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura, con la colaboración del Instituto Geológico y Minero de España y la Universidad de Murcia. Participan en él los profesores Melchor Senent y José Luis García, además de otros profesores y expertos especialistas en esta materia.
> 
> Cerdá explicó que esta publicación recoge uno de los problemas más importantes de la cuenca, ya que la mitad de su déficit es consecuencia de la sobreexplotación. Añadió que éste es un problema histórico que ha provocado que la cuenca del Segura sea una de las más sobreexplotadas de España.
> 
> El consejero indicó que la Administración regional ha realizado grandes esfuerzos para paliar esa falta de recursos con la aportación de más de 100 hectómetros cúbicos anuales de agua depurada y útil desde el punto de vista sanitario para cualquier tipo de regadío, desde que en el año 2000 se recurriera a recursos no convencionales como la depuración de aguas.
> 
> El titular de Agricultura y Agua explicó que la sobreexplotación debe contemplarse en la Planificación Hidrológica Nacional para resolverlo, y remarcó que Murcia tiene una agricultura muy competitiva y a la vez un déficit de agua que hace que se recurra a las masas subterráneas.
> ...


.
http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...s-consecuencia

Qué gracioso es Cerdá:
1- Se cargan los  acuíferos, sobreexplotándolos hasta que algunos necesitarían cientos de años sin extracciones para recuperarse.
2- Su Consejería no hace absolutamente nada útil para evitar la continua legalización de nuevos regadíos ilegales.
3- Su Consejería no vigila adecuadamente, junto a la CHS, que no se sobreexploten los acuíferos.
4- Ahora dice que tiene que cumplir la DMA, que dice más o menos que los acuíferos se deben explotar de forma sostenible.
5- Y para cumplir la DMA, dice que eso lo debe resolver el gobierno llevándole agua de otras cuencas para rellenar el desaguisado el ÉL ha dejado que se perpetre.

 Bravo, señor Cerdá. Le recuerdo que DMA no significa *Dame Más Agua*.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (20-feb-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

Toda Europa buscando reducir el déficit y ustedes sin querer corregirlo.
Pues ahora no vale salir a montar el número de la cabra acepten su responsabilidad y no usen mercenarios para confundir a la opinión pública escudándose en el factor humano de la economía.
Ya no quedan justos para pagar por pecadores, estamos endeudados y con el Tajo seco muchas gracias.

----------


## pablovelasco

Es verdad no hay que sobreexplotar los acuíferos subterráneos... Entonces como regamos??? Van a mandar más agua de otro lado??
Está visto que los Aragoneses y Catalanes quieren ahogarse con las crecidas del Ebro, a los del Tajo, algunos también les gustaría ver arrasadas sus riberas por una inundación (Perdón, río vivo), antes que dejarnos aprovechar el agua en zonas donde rinde más, dejando un mínimo en la cuenca cedente, un mínimo para que también puedan regar allí y se mantenga en lo posible el ecosistema, para que TODOS los Españoles disfrutemos de un bien tan escaso aquí como es el agua...
Pero no, hay por aquí algunos que dicen que ni siquiera tienen nada que ver con nosotros los murcianos, pues nada...

Ah! no, perdón, nos quieren solucionar el problema dándonos agua del mar a 5 veces su coste actual... Precio que nos abocaría a la ruina... Hasta que algún lumbreras lechuguino diga que secamos el mar y contaminamos con la salmuera y los peces no pueden vivir tranquilos, y si no al tiempo.

----------


## sergi1907

Los catalanes no nos ahogamos con las crecidas del Ebro, las sufrimos igual que las sequías y las granizadas como parte del clima que nos toca.
Y cultivamos lo que el clima nos permite, yo tengo 250 olivos de secano a menos de 500 metros del embalse de Flix, y no por eso me paso el día reclamando agua.

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*como parte del clima que nos toca.*

Para eso está la regulación de los ríos mediante embalses, para aprovechar en la medida de lo posible los años de crecidas, y amortiguar el impacto en la medida de lo posible, de las sequías.

----------


## termopar

> Es verdad no hay que sobreexplotar los acuíferos subterráneos... Entonces como regamos??? Van a mandar más agua de otro lado??
> Está visto que los Aragoneses y Catalanes quieren ahogarse con las crecidas del Ebro, a los del Tajo, algunos también les gustaría ver arrasadas sus riberas por una inundación (Perdón, río vivo), antes que dejarnos aprovechar el agua en zonas donde rinde más, dejando un mínimo en la cuenca cedente, un mínimo para que también puedan regar allí y se mantenga en lo posible el ecosistema, para que TODOS los Españoles disfrutemos de un bien tan escaso aquí como es el agua...
> Pero no, hay por aquí algunos que dicen que ni siquiera tienen nada que ver con nosotros los murcianos, pues nada...
> 
> Ah! no, perdón, nos quieren solucionar el problema dándonos agua del mar a 5 veces su coste actual... Precio que nos abocaría a la ruina... Hasta que algún lumbreras lechuguino diga que secamos el mar y contaminamos con la salmuera y los peces no pueden vivir tranquilos, y si no al tiempo.


Da usted por sentado que tiene un derecho inalienable, el de regar donde no había terreno cultivable. O el derecho de tener agua para donde no la había. Y todo porque es Español, parece ser que aragoneses o catalanes no deben serlo. Solo deben serlo aquellos que lo dicen con mas decibelios y a mas honra....en fin. Con sus palabras queda retratado, poco mas hay que decir. Eso si, va a conseguir una cosa, aburrir a cualquiera que le lea.

----------

alfonsito (21-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Me parece que en Aragón y en Cataluña en estos momentos les sobra agua, hay para todos. Yo no digo de quitarles el agua para traerla aquí, hablo de que todos tengamos agua para nuestros negocios, y dejemos un caudal mínimo en el Ebro para preservar en la medida de lo posible el medio ambiente, teniendo claro que se producirían perjuicios ambientales, pero ampliamente compensados por los beneficios que aporta a todos. Bueno, a no ser que sea de los que piensan que las crecidas son una bendición por los sedimentos y eso, en cuyo caso, hacen falta más inundaciones todavía, y deberían de demoler todos los embalses.

----------


## ben-amar

Llevarse el agua del Ebro, ¿eso beneficia a todos? Me lo explique.
Eso beneficia solo a quienes no tienen medida alguna en nada y solo les importa su negocio y beneficio.
Se producirian graves deterioros medioambientalres, eso esta claro. Pero, ¿tambien eso es llevadero por que unos cuantos obtendrian beneficios? Cada vez alucino mas con la ambicion y desmesura de algunos

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## albertillovernel

El gran negocio de este país lleva más de medio siglo siendo la construcción de infraestructuras innecesarias. Antes trasvases, luego autovías, últimamente tranvías y aeropuertos. Se proyectaban obras en función de demandas futuras que la misma obra generaria, ¿no es un sofisma? Por ejemplo, aeropuertos que se construyen a 20 kilómetros de dos ciudades que juntas no suman ni 150.000 habitantes, en función de una previsión de demanda de un millón de viajes anuales que la obra generaría. Vamos, que los habitantes dejarían de usar coche y autobus para desplazarse en avión hasta para comprar el pan. 

En el caso del ATS, se generó una descomunal burbuja multisectorial (agrícola-inmobiliaria-especulativa) en unas tierras áridas donde el agua y el riego siempre había estado restringido. Al calorcillo de un precio casi regalado, floreció una agricultura hiper-intensiva en agua que combinada con una burbuja inmobiliaria y un sector turístico hipertrofiado, va demandando cada vez más recursos hasta que se topa con el límite fisico: la cuenca explotada (curso alto del Tajo) no da para más, llega un momento en que ya no se le puede exprimir más agua y tardará muchos años en regenerarse aunque el trasvase cesara hoy mismo. 
A partir de ahí, lo razonable sería tratar de optimizar el uso del agua o racionalizar su consumo, pero en lugar de eso surgen ideas a cual más peregrina: trasvases desde el medio Tajo hasta su cuenca alta, drenar otra cuenca diferente (Ebro)... Si hubiera llegado a término, el trasvase del Ebro al Segura hubiera sido una fuente de descontrol presupuestario y corrupción inimaginable, y con los años hubiera pasado lo mismo que con el Tajo: poco a poco se habria aumentado la demanda hasta que tres cuencas hidrologicas no fueran suficientes para abastecer la demanda del levante español. Entonces, ¿Se habría puesto la mirada en el Ródano o quizás se plantearía una tubería desde los acuíferos libios hacia levante?.

La solución era mucho más sencilla desde el principio. Con solo una fracción de lo que se gastó en mega-infraestructuras en su día, se hubieran podido modernizar los sistemas de irrigación o adaptado los cultivos a un menor consumo hidrico, y no hubiera sido necesario ir a buscar el agua a otra cuenca ni desecarla, como sucede actualmente en el Tajo. 
Saludos.

----------

F. Lázaro (21-feb-2015),NoRegistrado (22-feb-2015),sergi1907 (21-feb-2015),suer (21-feb-2015),termopar (21-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*La solución era mucho más sencilla desde el principio. Con solo una fracción de lo que se gastó en mega-infraestructuras en su día, se hubieran podido modernizar los sistemas de irrigación o adaptado los cultivos a un menor consumo hidrico, y no hubiera sido necesario ir a buscar el agua a otra cuenca ni desecarla, como sucede actualmente en el Tajo.
Saludos.* 

Los sistemas de irrigación avanzados y el ahorro hídrico en Levante es primordial, ya que el agua siempre es de las partes mayores del gasto total de una plantación. De eso no se preocupe, no es necesario modernizar, ya lo hemos hecho.

* Al calorcillo de un precio casi regalado*

Me gustaría ver como ud. saca beneficios importantes con ese precio casi regalado del que habla, el precio del agua en Murcia es el más caro de España, y del agua de riego otro tanto, no digan que nos regalaron nada que se paga, y bien pagada.

*Si hubiera llegado a término, el trasvase del Ebro al Segura hubiera sido una fuente de descontrol presupuestario y corrupción inimaginable, y con los años hubiera pasado lo mismo que con el Tajo: poco a poco se habria aumentado la demanda hasta que tres cuencas hidrologicas no fueran suficientes para abastecer la demanda del levante español.*

Yo es que eso no lo veo mala señal, lo veo una señal de riqueza, de movimiento económico, al convertir unas tierras baldías en producciones intensivas, que parece que se le ha olvidado que todo esto genera riqueza, y el que el agua vaya al mar no, por mucho rollo de cuña salina o especies protegidas que nos quieran contar. Si todos los río de España estuvieran tan regulados como el segura y tan racionalizados como el Tajo, la superficie para cultivo, el desarrollo inmobiliario y turístico etc... Sería una fuente de riqueza enorme.
Y a cambio si que es verdad que el río perdería caudal, y las fotos nostálgicas de ver el río lleno serían difíciles de conseguir, pero yo la verdad es que lo veo totalmente interesante y rentable.

----------


## No Registrado

Sí, yo soy el que digo que no quiero tener nada que ver con gente como usted, evidentemente no por el hecho de ser murciano, por el hecho de su desmedido egoismo con el agua y con el poco respeto por los demás y su medio ambiente, lo que pasa es que en su tierra hay mucho de esto, ahí está el SCRATS y su enorme potencia económica.

Sí, decimos el agua medio regalada, y por mucho que repita lo contrario es así.

Darle la enhorabuena señor velasco por lo bien que ha retratado al SCRATS y a su gente, ha conseguido encharse encima a casi todo este foro de amantes del agua, le pediría que siguiera haciendo lo mismo en los distintos foros y lugares, de esta manera se echaría encima a toda España. Enhorabuena!

----------


## No Registrado

> Si todos los río de España estuvieran tan regulados como el segura y tan racionalizados como el Tajo


¿Racionalizado el Tajo?

Sí, tan racionalizado como el Mar de Aral.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Estoy en una casita en Gredos y con una conexion a pedales. Pero la tarde que me he pasado con Pablo y sus afirmaciones alocadas, no tiene precio
el lunes ya lo podre leer sin cortes.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

No hay remedio!!!

y como no hay remedio y por un oído entra y por otro sale voy a tirar de sarcasmo....

....y es que miren ustedes, yo en verano paso mucho calor y los alimentos se estropean si no tengo un frigorífico. Y como el comer es vital a la esencia humana, el frigorífico es un bien vital y de interés común. Y a mi, o me lo subvenciona el estado o me trae hielo del pirineo, (que ahí les sobra y no le hacen uso alguno) o me pongo a gritar "hielo para todos". o mejor "playa para todos", que el agua de mar es muy bueno para la artritis. No lo veis? ademas es muy productivo, toda la fruta podrida que nos ahorramos, y las visitas al medico y medicamentos por la artritis.

Nota: "todos" en mi subsconsciente .....perdón, quería decir "mi", "Mio", "yo". Es que España sin "mi", no sería igual.

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## quien es quien

> No hay remedio!!!
> 
> y como no hay remedio y por un oído entra y por otro sale voy a tirar de sarcasmo....
> 
> ....y es que miren ustedes, yo en verano paso mucho calor y los alimentos se estropean si no tengo un frigorífico. Y como el comer es vital a la esencia humana, el frigorífico es un bien vital y de interés común. Y a mi, o me lo subvenciona el estado o me trae hielo del pirineo, (que ahí les sobra y no le hacen uso alguno) o me pongo a gritar "hielo para todos". o mejor "playa para todos", que el agua de mar es muy bueno para la artritis. No lo veis? ademas es muy productivo, toda la fruta podrida que nos ahorramos, y las visitas al medico y medicamentos por la artritis.
> 
> Nota: "todos" en mi subsconsciente .....perdón, quería decir "mi", "Mio", "yo". Es que España sin "mi", no sería igual.


Jejeje

Has dado en el clavo.

----------


## pablovelasco

*Darle la enhorabuena señor velasco por lo bien que ha retratado al SCRATS y a su gente, ha conseguido encharse encima a casi todo este foro de amantes del agua, le pediría que siguiera haciendo lo mismo en los distintos foros y lugares, de esta manera se echaría encima a toda España. Enhorabuena!* 

Bueno, alguien debe de defender la otra postura aunque no sea popular... Hoy en día están muy bien considerados el ecologismo desmedido y el malthusianismo, y yo soy todo lo contrario, yo priorizo al ser humano. Y claro los roces con la gente que prefiere que el Tajo lleve mucha agua para que no haya carrizo ni estancamientos, a que genere riqueza, o que prefieren una agricultura extensiva y localizada a mí, que prefiero una agricultura intensiva como bien y progreso para la humanidad, pues es normal que esteis en mi contra, pero alguien tiene que poner un poco de cordura.

Por otra parte, yo no puedo retratar al SCRATS porque ni pertenezco a ese sindicato ni los represento. Y más amante del agua no creo que haya nadie más que yo, que la necesito para poder trabajar y vivir.

----------


## No Registrado

> *Darle la enhorabuena señor velasco por lo bien que ha retratado al SCRATS y a su gente, ha conseguido encharse encima a casi todo este foro de amantes del agua, le pediría que siguiera haciendo lo mismo en los distintos foros y lugares, de esta manera se echaría encima a toda España. Enhorabuena!* 
> 
> Bueno, alguien debe de defender la otra postura aunque no sea popular... Hoy en día están muy bien considerados el ecologismo desmedido y el malthusianismo, y yo soy todo lo contrario, yo priorizo al ser humano. Y claro los roces con la gente que prefiere que el Tajo lleve mucha agua para que no haya carrizo ni estancamientos, a que genere riqueza, o que prefieren una agricultura extensiva y localizada a mí, que prefiero una agricultura intensiva como bien y progreso para la humanidad, pues es normal que esteis en mi contra, pero alguien tiene que poner un poco de cordura.
> 
> Por otra parte, yo no puedo retratar al SCRATS porque ni pertenezco a ese sindicato ni los represento. Y más amante del agua no creo que haya nadie más que yo, que la necesito para poder trabajar y vivir.



Sí, tú priorizas al ser humano murciano, a los demás nada de nada.
A sonado a culto lo de "malthusianismo" pero no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con lo que estamos hablando. 
Que aburrimiento...

----------


## pablovelasco

*A sonado a culto lo de "malthusianismo" pero no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con lo que estamos hablando.* 

Bueno, en esta discusión no, pero en otra uno criticaba la agricultura intensiva que contaminaba el medio ambiente, debido a que somos excesivas personas en el planeta, y se estaba forzando el medio para alimentarlas. Dando a entender que somos más personas de las que se pueden mantener. Eso es malthusianismo.

*Sí, tú priorizas al ser humano murciano, a los demás nada de nada.*

Del trasvase, y de la racionalización de cuencas como la del Ebro, no solo se benefician los murcianos, y más concretamente, del trasvase del Tajo se beneficia Murcia, Alicante y Almería, directamente, indirectamente por la generación de riqueza el resto del país.

----------


## quien es quien

> *A sonado a culto lo de "malthusianismo" pero no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con lo que estamos hablando.* 
> 
> Bueno, en esta discusión no, pero en otra uno criticaba la agricultura intensiva que contaminaba el medio ambiente, debido a que somos excesivas personas en el planeta, y se estaba forzando el medio para alimentarlas. Dando a entender que somos más personas de las que se pueden mantener. Eso es malthusianismo.
> 
> *Sí, tú priorizas al ser humano murciano, a los demás nada de nada.*
> 
> Del trasvase, y de la racionalización de cuencas como la del Ebro, no solo se benefician los murcianos, y más concretamente, del trasvase del Tajo se beneficia Murcia, Alicante y Almería, directamente, indirectamente por la generación de riqueza el resto del país.


Y ¿Acaso el malthusianismo es malo? ¿Acaso está equivocado? Sinceramente y, tras estudiarlo, creo que no. ¿Tu lo has estudiado o es solo otra cosa que has "aprendido" con yahoo?

----------


## pablovelasco

Yo creo que está equivocado porque cuenta a la persona como un mero consumidor de comida, no como un ser que tiene manos para producir y cabeza para pensar. Se ha demostrado que no es cierto que la producción de alimentos sea aritmética, y la de la población exponencial, entre otras evidencias, mediante la introducción de la agricultura intensiva, algo que entonces se desconocía, y que produce infinitamente más alimentos por ha. que la agricultura extensiva, que era la que se conocía. El pensamiento malthusiano olvida que cada persona que nace, puede desarrollar una idea, que desencadene revolución en el orden de producción establecido, como lo fue la introducción de los fertilizantes químicos, pesticidas y herbicidas, y la mecanización del trabajo, a la hora de producir alimentos.
Además de que por razones de fe (Soy Católico) me opongo a cualquier regulación artificial de la natalidad por considerarlo lesivo para el ser del hombre.
Con lo que llego a la conclusión de que dicha teoría está equivocada, y que los remedios que proponía para la supuesta catástrofe, no son más que un daño profundo al hombre. Acerca de este tema le recomiendo que lea la encíclica humanae vitae del papa Pablo VI, para profundizar más.
En cuanto a Malthus, propuso un modelo matemático donde pronosticó el fin de la especie humana mediante guerras por los alimentos y demás catástrofes en 1880, y mire si ha llovido.

----------


## quien es quien

> Yo creo que está equivocado porque cuenta a la persona como un mero consumidor de comida, no como un ser que tiene manos para producir y cabeza para pensar. Se ha demostrado que no es cierto que la producción de alimentos sea aritmética, y la de la población exponencial, entre otras evidencias, mediante la introducción de la agricultura intensiva, algo que entonces se desconocía, y que produce infinitamente más alimentos por ha. que la agricultura extensiva, que era la que se conocía. El pensamiento malthusiano olvida que cada persona que nace, puede desarrollar una idea, que desencadene revolución en el orden de producción establecido, como lo fue la introducción de los fertilizantes químicos, pesticidas y herbicidas, y la mecanización del trabajo, a la hora de producir alimentos.
> Además de que por razones de fe (Soy Católico) me opongo a cualquier regulación artificial de la natalidad por considerarlo lesivo para el ser del hombre.
> Con lo que llego a la conclusión de que dicha teoría está equivocada, y que los remedios que proponía para la supuesta catástrofe, no son más que un daño profundo al hombre. Acerca de este tema le recomiendo que lea la encíclica humanae vitae del papa Pablo VI, para profundizar más.
> En cuanto a Malthus, propuso un modelo matemático donde pronosticó el fin de la especie humana mediante guerras por los alimentos y demás catástrofes en 1880, y mire si ha llovido.


Se habrá demostrado que los aumentos de producción y población no siguen las progresiones indicadas, pero no por eso la teoría deja de ser menos válida. ¿Acaso la teoría de Colón de que la Tierra era redonda ha dejado de ser válida ahora que sabemos que no es redonda, sino más bien elipsoidal?

Mira si ha llovido.... y mira si ha habido guerras....

¿Acaso Malthus pronosticó fechas para esas guerras o fin de la especie humana? No, solo pronosticó que pasarían, y están pasando.

El malthusianismo moderno no solo hace referencia al alimento, también a la energía y los recursos (por los que ha habido, hay, y habrá guerras). Si el malthusianismo está tan equivocado ¿cómo es que sigue tan presente?: Club de Roma en los 70, Capacidad de carga en los 90...


Por otro lado, y volviendo algo más al tema:

El uso de fertilizantes químicos simplemente agrava el problema, ya que consume los recursos aún más rápido, envenenando, de paso, las ya escasas reservas de agua del subsuelo (ejemplos claros, la unidad hidrogeológica 04.04 (más conocida como Acuífero 23) y tu zona).

La agricultura intensiva solo ha retrasado el punto crítico del modelo malthusiano, no lo ha eliminado. Tienes que mirar más allá de tu terruño y la agricultura. Tienes que levantar la cabeza para ver el conjunto. Además, la agricultura intensiva no soluciona el problema del hambre. Solo genera más oferta allí donde, curiosamente, la demanda ya está cubierta sin necesidad de tanta oferta. ¿O acaso no se tiran vegetales "no frescos" en los supermercados porque ya no son "aptos para venta"?

Esto tiene un nombre claro: sobreproducción. Consecuencia directa de la agricultura intensiva. Ese no es el camino.

El camino está por otro lado. Y ya que eres cristiano deberías saber cuál es. Te lo nombro, modificado, por si se te ha olvidado: No des una lechuga a un hombre hambriento (agricultura intensiva). Dale un terreno y enséñale a cultivar (agricultura extensiva).

Podría seguir, pero es tarde y estoy cansado.

Especialmente cansado de debatir tus argumentos infundados y erróneos, fruto de una visión totalmente segada y adoctrinada de la realidad.

----------


## No Registrado

> [B]
> *Sí, tú priorizas al ser humano murciano, a los demás nada de nada.*
> 
> Del trasvase, y de la racionalización de cuencas como la del Ebro, no solo se benefician los murcianos, y más concretamente, del trasvase del Tajo se beneficia Murcia, Alicante y Almería, directamente, indirectamente por la generación de riqueza el resto del país.


¿racionalizar? 

¿LLamas racionalizar a destrozar al Tajo? Lo que pasa es que como no sabes nada del Tajo (tú eras el que decía que el Jarama desembocaba junto al Guadarrama despues de Toledo), no tienes ni idea del destrozo que hace el trasvase al Tajo, y por otro lado te da igual. 

El resto del país os pagamos el agua y encima nos destrozais nuestro medio ambiente, NOSOTROS SOMOS LOS QUE TE DECIMOS QUE PARA NOSOTROS ES UN PERJUICIO, igual que los del Ebro no quieren ni oir hablar del trasvase del Ebro, los beneficios para vosotros y los perjuicios para nosotros. 

Ya que tú entras en lo personal, al final te veo como tantos católicos, olvidandose totalmente del prójimo y tratando de imponer sus creencias a los demás. Y los demás no queremos lo que nos tratais de imponer,  el trasvase del Ebro está parado para siempre, por muchas mentiras que conteis y el del Tajo poco a poco irá desapareciendo. 

Vuestras manipulaciones de "Agua para todos" (que en realidad es "agua para nosotros y los demás nos dan igual") cada vez cuelan menos, colarán en vuestra tierrra pero ya ves que no en el resto, eres el único que aquí defiende esto, vuestra insolidaridad nos cabrea a todos.

----------


## pablovelasco

*Tienes que levantar la cabeza para ver el conjunto. Además, la agricultura intensiva no soluciona el problema del hambre. Solo genera más oferta allí donde, curiosamente, la demanda ya está cubierta sin necesidad de tanta oferta.* 

No lo veo así, más bien diría que la introducción de la agricultura intensiva ha reducido mucho el hambre en el mundo, cada vez hacen falta menos m2 de tierra para proporcioar grandes cosechas, y creo firmemente que la introducción de fertilizantes químicos, pesticidas etc... Es el futuro de la humanidad, no la agricultura extensiva que es totalmente ineficiente.
Por otra parte, en cuanto contaminación, cada vez se oferta al mercado una nueva gama  de productos mucho menos contaminantes. Ahora los pesticidas son muy específicos, para limitar el daño a la fauna auxiliar.

*¿Acaso Malthus pronosticó fechas para esas guerras o fin de la especie humana?*

Sí, según sus cálculos el mundo sería insostenible y empezarían a morir por hambre y a haber menos población a partir de 1880. El modelo matemático se demostró equivocado, y por las cuestiones que puse ayer.

*La agricultura intensiva solo ha retrasado el punto crítico del modelo malthusiano, no lo ha eliminado.*

Eso no se sabe, y llegamos al mismo punto donde falla la teoría. No sabemos si se descubrirá alguna forma ultraintensiva de producción que multiplique mucho más la producción. Últimamente fui a una producción de tomates hidropónica, y fue espectacular por ejemplo, quizá ese sea el futuro de la hortaliza. O los cereales transgénicos. Hay mucha innovación.


*El camino está por otro lado. Y ya que eres cristiano deberías saber cuál es. Te lo nombro, modificado, por si se te ha olvidado: No des una lechuga a un hombre hambriento (agricultura intensiva). Dale un terreno y enséñale a cultivar (agricultura extensiva).*

Bueno, realmente la biblia dice "al que tiene hambre dale de comer" no entra en que le tenga que enseñar a ganarse la vida o no, aunque si hacemos caso de lo que ud. dice, yo le enseñaría a cultivar de una forma intensiva, que dará de comer a muchas más personas y se podrán producir alimentos más baratos.

*Esto tiene un nombre claro: sobreproducción. Consecuencia directa de la agricultura intensiva*

Y eso es malo??? Ojalá hubiera sobreproducción de alimentos en África, no crees? En cualquier caso eso de que sobran alimentos no es así, sino haría mucho tiempo que la agricultura no valdría nada, y de momento se saca dinero, no mucho, pero lo suficiente.

*El resto del país os pagamos el agua*

Eso es totalmente mentira, y no me vuelva a poner el estudio ese de costes del trasvase, haciedo cuentas y suponiendo que sus datos acerca del déficit sean ciertos, el desfase estaría sobre los 6cts el m3. Y hay otros estudios que dicen que no es así. Uds. dirían que son del SCRATS y no tienen crédito, pero bueno.
Y el principal problema de déficit es que el trasvase fue pensado para 1000hm3, y al final quedó en 600hm3, por un error de cálculo, y claro, realmente no está claro quien debe de apechugar con ese fallo.

* los beneficios para vosotros y los perjuicios para nosotros.* 

Cuando se genera riqueza en un país, todas las partes del mismo se benefician, los perjuicios tampoco son para vosotros solos, si se parte de que el Tajo es de todos los españoles, yo también he sufrido un perjuicio... Ampliamente compensado por los beneficios que se han generado, en mi opinión, y eso es lo que podemos discutir.

*eres el único que aquí defiende esto*

Menos mal, si no sería muy aburrido, no crees?

* Y los demás no queremos lo que nos tratais de imponer, el trasvase del Ebro está parado para siempre, por muchas mentiras que conteis y el del Tajo poco a poco irá desapareciendo.*

Ya veremos, la vida da muchas vueltas, quién sabe si vuelve a haber un gobierno con conciencia de nación y se retoman los planes.


*Especialmente cansado de debatir tus argumentos infundados y erróneos, fruto de una visión totalmente segada y adoctrinada de la realidad.* 

Traducción: Cansado de debatir con uno que no piensa como yo.

----------


## No Registrado

Como te pudes imaginar nosotros somos los que decimos lo que es perjudicial para nosotros y lo que no. Y ya ves que para nosotros es un PERJUICIO. Así que deja de "pensar en nosotros" y defiendo tu beneficio, sin mentiras  y manipulaciones.

Es evidente que el agua a 0.09 cts o 0.12 está subvencionada, POR MUCHO QUE LO REPITAS, OS PAGAMOS EL AGUA TODOS LOS ESPAÑOLES IGUAL QUE AHORA QUEREIS CON EL AGUA DESALADA.

La cuenca del Tajo es preferente en el uso del agua del Tajo, PERO VOSOTROS ROBAIS EL 80% DEL AGUA. Siempre repitiendo el mantra de que el agua del Tajo es de todos los españoles cuando vosotros robais el 80% y nosotros nos quedamos sin agua. VOSOTROS SOIS DE HECHO LOS PROPIETARIOS DEL 80% DEL AGUA y nosotros, los de la cabecera nos quedamos sin agua, y el río igual. 

Tu defiendes tus intereses, tu negocio y lo demás te da igual, tu falta de solidaridad cristiana es repugnante.

Y hay que ser muy tonto para pensar en que el trasvase del Ebro se pueda volver a plantear, iluso y tonto. Con toda la población en contra e incluso con el PP en contra, hay que ser tonto perdido para pensar en que otro gobierno lo va a resucitar. 

Eres la representación del egoismo murciano, de lo que destroza paises y sentimientos solidarios, te aseguro que creas odio a tu tierra y a tus paisanos con este egoismo repugnante.

----------


## No Registrado

Miguel Angel Sánchez: uno de los mayores conocedores del Tajo:




> El trasvase Tajo-Segura es el mayor ejemplo de expolio de recursos en la Península ibérica. Robar al pobre para regalar al rico, a costa del cadáver de un río, el Tajo ni más ni menos, y de una cuenca hidrográfica supeditada a los sobrantes del propio trasvase a los negocios de Murcia. Una imposición del franquismo, bendecida hoy día por la Administración Madrid y Toledo, y que retrata de muchas maneras lo que ahora, febrero de 2015, es Castilla-La Mancha y lo poco que pinta en el entramado territorial de las taifas ibéricas.

----------


## albertillovernel

Vuelvo a repetir lo mismo. Con lo que costó en su día la obra del ATS podría haberse mejorado la gestión del agua de la propia cuenca. Si no entonces, ahora. El problema de los trasvases es que cuando son irresponsables -y éste es el ejemplo de libro de irresponsabilidad- acaban contabilizándose en el balance como recursos propios de la cuenca receptora, y sobre ellos se elaboran los planes tierraplanistas de crecimiento exponencial perpetuo (un sofisma). ¿Alguna propuesta sensata para mejorar la eficiencia del uso de agua y que permita prescindir a medio o largo plazo del trasvase? Ninguna a la vista. Sólo intentos por traer el agua de donde sea al precio subvencionado actual. Si fuera posible, remolcarían los icebergs groenlandeses y aún así no habría suficiente para el ansia.
Saludos.

----------

NoRegistrado (23-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*¿Alguna propuesta sensata para mejorar la eficiencia del uso de agua y que permita prescindir a medio o largo plazo del trasvase?*

Levante es de las zonas más eficientes en el uso del agua, y de las que mayor rentabilidad por ha. de regadío consigue. El agua se gasta a cuentagotas, ya que es muy escasa.
El problema no está ahí. La pregunta es la siguiente, a cambio de una mejoría de caudal del Tajo es aceptable perder el sector hortofrutícola de Murcia, Alicante y en menor medida, Almería?? Para mí la respuesta es obvia, pero me consta que hay gente que parece que no puede dormir por las noches pensando en que hay poco caudal en Aranjuez, porque no olvidemos que a partir de valdecañas el río va lleno.
Una merma en caudal, dejando un mínimo, entre Sacedón y Talavera a cambio de las decenas de miles trabajos y las exportaciones internacionales... Me parece razonable la verdad.
Aquí el río Segura en la desembocadura lleva menos de 1m3/s de caudal, normalmente no pasa de 0.5, ya que se aprovecha el agua para regar... Río muerto?? No un río que da vida, y un pequeño resto de caudal para proteger en la medida de lo posible un ecosistema variado. Sí que es verdad que la desembocadura se ha llenado de carrizo, y que ha aumentado la salinidad aguas arriba y otros problemas derivados, pero a mí personalmente me parece muy compensado. Y se ha protegido, en la medida de lo posible el medio ambiente.

En cuanto a la subvención del agua, y siempre bajo los cálculos de un antitrasvasista, y muy discutibles, es mínima, y no llega a los 6cts el m3. Ya escribí sobre eso en otro hilo, pueden buscarlo y ver los cálculos.

----------


## No Registrado

Vuelvo a repetir el déficit es para corregirlo,(es gracioso ver como han dado la espalda a su principal problema en el futuro y han sido manipulados trabajando como mulas para llenar el bolsillo de quienes ahora van a pasar olímpicamente de ustedes) no para de correr la cuenta atras la cabecera se seca y el claro ejemplo del Tajo ha calado en el resto de cuencas y nadie quiere hipotecar su futuro para que ustedes mitiguen temporalmente su problema el cual se han creado a si mismos gracias al agua subvencionada(es mi opinión por lo que he ido leyendo en estos foros) que no ha reparado si quiera los daños al Tajo con el supuesto beneficio, y ha llenado el bolsillo de muchos pillos.Que sirva de ejemplo para el resto de regiones los conciertos económicos los trasportes subvencionados y un largo etc etc.....Cuando se seque el Tajo y Madrid tenga cortes de agua vendrá la fiesta y solo los ricos podran tener agua porque seran los únicos que puedan pagarla y será desalada o trasvasada al pobre por la fuerza. Sigamos jugando a ser Dios con el medio ambiente en vez de aceptar nuestro sitio en la naturaleza que creo que para eso tenemos la inteligencia.

----------


## pablovelasco

* el claro ejemplo del Tajo ha calado en el resto de cuencas y nadie quiere hipotecar su futuro*

De qué futuro habla??? los que riegan en esas zonas pueden seguir haciéndolo, lo que pasa es que allí los cultivos no van tan bien como aquí, pero agua tienen para regar en la zona del Tajo, ya se hizo el trasvase teniendo en cuenta esos intereses.

* Sigamos jugando a ser Dios con el medio ambiente en vez de aceptar nuestro sitio en la naturaleza que creo que para eso tenemos la inteligencia.* 

Bueno, más bien diría que Dios nos ha puesto la inteligencia para dominar el medio ambiente en nuestro provecho.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *¿Alguna propuesta sensata para mejorar la eficiencia del uso de agua y que permita prescindir a medio o largo plazo del trasvase?*
> Levante es de las zonas más eficientes en el uso del agua, y de las que mayor rentabilidad por ha. de regadío consigue. El agua se gasta a cuentagotas, ya que es muy escasa.


 Eso es una de las mentiras scratenses las cuales sigues a pies juntillas. Si tú arruinas la cuenca del río más largo de la Península Ibérica, *LA EFICIENCIA NO EXISTE.*



> El problema no está ahí. La pregunta es la siguiente, a cambio de una mejoría de caudal del Tajo es aceptable perder el sector hortofrutícola de Murcia, Alicante y en menor medida, Almería?? Para mí la respuesta es obvia, pero me consta que hay gente que parece que no puede dormir por las noches pensando en que hay poco caudal en Aranjuez, porque no olvidemos que a partir de valdecañas el río va lleno.


 Ese sector hortofrutícola no se perdería, simplemente *ELIMINA LOS CULTIVOS ILEGALES Y AMNISTIADOS*, y usa las desaladoras. Así se arregla el tema. Tú desprecias el Tajo, pero el río es muy importante para sus ribereños y para España. ya ves que los ribereños somos bastantes más y con una economía mucho más fuerte. Lo cual tampoco es excusa para esquilmarlo.
Sigue demostrando una ignorancia atroz, *A PARTIR DE VALDECAÑAS NO EXISTE EL RÍO*. a ver si te enteras de una vez. Aprobaste Geografía en el colegio? yo creo que no.



> Una merma en caudal, dejando un mínimo, entre Sacedón y Talavera a cambio de las decenas de miles trabajos y las exportaciones internacionales... Me parece razonable la verdad.


 Sigues mintiendo y falseando datos, como buen scratense.



> Aquí el río Segura en la desembocadura lleva menos de 1m3/s de caudal, normalmente no pasa de 0.5, ya que se aprovecha el agua para regar... Río muerto?? No un río que da vida, y un pequeño resto de caudal para proteger en la medida de lo posible un ecosistema variado. Sí que es verdad que la desembocadura se ha llenado de carrizo, y que ha aumentado la salinidad aguas arriba y otros problemas derivados, pero a mí personalmente me parece muy compensado. Y se ha protegido, en la medida de lo posible el medio ambiente.


 Éste texto es para que te den el *Premio Atila de Medio Ambiente*.




> En cuanto a la subvención del agua, y siempre bajo los cálculos de un antitrasvasista, y muy discutibles, es mínima, y no llega a los 6cts el m3. Ya escribí sobre eso en otro hilo, pueden buscarlo y ver los cálculos.


es bastante mayor. Ya te lo han enseñado y no te enteras. *sólo en el coste de impulsión de Bolarque se subvencionó en 1981 el 50%*, y de entonces a ahora, con lo que ha subido la electricidad, eso supondrá bastante más,

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> * el claro ejemplo del Tajo ha calado en el resto de cuencas y nadie quiere hipotecar su futuro*
> 
> De qué futuro habla??? los que riegan en esas zonas pueden seguir haciéndolo, lo que pasa es que allí los cultivos no van tan bien como aquí, pero agua tienen para regar en la zona del Tajo, ya se hizo el trasvase teniendo en cuenta esos intereses.


 Tiene narices. díselo a los de Talavera de la Reina y te corren a gorrazos.




> Bueno, más bien diría que Dios nos ha puesto la inteligencia para dominar el medio ambiente en nuestro provecho.


Yo no creo que Dios exista. Pero si así fuera, a ti te dejó fuera de ese reparto, para dominar el medio ambiente y para muchas cosas más, desde luego.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*sólo en el coste de impulsión de Bolarque se subvencionó en 1981 el 50%*

Dígame donde se encuentra la partida presupuestaria que indique "subvención de impulsión en Bolarque", o como se subvenciona?


*y usa las desaladoras. Así se arregla el tema*

Es como decir, pues riegas con agua mineral embotellada y se acaba el problema. No entiendes que si el precio del agua sube de golpe un 500% o más sin contar bombeo ni infraestructura no es viable?¿ Bueno, y eso que más te da, sueltas el rollo de las desaladoras y ya está. 


*Sigue demostrando una ignorancia atroz, A PARTIR DE VALDECAÑAS NO EXISTE EL RÍO. a ver si te enteras de una vez.*

De eso también es culpa el trasvase??? Vaya, y si no existe río, quién o qué rábanos llena los embalses que hay hasta Portugal?? 
La siguiente lucha después del trasvase será quitar también todos esos embalses?? claro, claro, para tener un río... vivo.


*Sigues mintiendo y falseando datos, como buen scratense.*

Qué dato es mentira? Que hay un caudal mínimo? que genera decenas de miles de trabajos?

----------


## No Registrado

Eso de que se puede regar con el caudal que se le deja al Tajo por cantidad y calidad Pablo de verdad no te lo crees ni tu ,de echo los ribereños te regalarian gustosamente el Jarama a cambio del Tajo .Pero a eso ya le dijisteis que no en su dia y no preguntes mas a los que perjudicas como si fueras tu solo el único con el derecho divino a tener todo el agua por estar en levante.Es mas los únicos que van conseguir acabar con el trasvase son la codicia y la sobrexplotación al gual que hicieron con las tierras y costas levantinas que no volverán iguales en mucho tiempo.A ti te gustan como estan tal cual a mi me valen de ejemplo a no seguir.

----------


## No Registrado

> *Sigue demostrando una ignorancia atroz, A PARTIR DE VALDECAÑAS NO EXISTE EL RÍO. a ver si te enteras de una vez.*
> 
> De eso también es culpa el trasvase??? Vaya, y si no existe río, quién o qué rábanos llena los embalses que hay hasta Portugal?? 
> La siguiente lucha después del trasvase será quitar también todos esos embalses?? claro, claro, para tener un río... vivo.


Deberías aprender un poco sobre el Tajo, por culpa del trasvase este río ya no existe, si se va el 80% del caudal a Murcia entonces el río desemboca en Levante, ahora el río debería llamarse Jarama (sí, el Jarama que tú decías que desembocaba junto al Guadarrama pasado Toledo) porque es el río que más caudal lleva cuando se junta con el arroyo Tajo, estudia un poco y mira los afluentes que tiene este río...

----------


## pablovelasco

*Hay agricultores que riegan con agua desalada y no se mueren.*

Esa agua desalada a que precio final?? SIn estar subvencionada?? o me quiere decir que hay gente que la paga a 0,6-0,7e y le sale rentable?


*Con el supuesto auge que tendría la energía nuclear en España, Martín y Pliego en un estudio de 1967, calculó que el coste energético del trasvase sería decreciente. Pero eso no se cumplió por la imparable escalada de precios provocada por la crisis del petróleo*

Ves, con esto si que estoy deacuerdo, por culpa de los ecologistas y de la poca popularidad de las centrales nucleares, pagamos un precio de electricidad absurdamente alto.


*19 pesetas que se les cobraba por el agua puesta en parcela*

Esa era la tarifa media a la que se cobraba el agua, a nivel de regantes, no?? Y digamos que el 50% del coste de la factura era la impulsión de Bolarque, es eso?

* si se va el 80% del caudal*

Podría ponerme los aportes, por año, de agua que tiene el río Tajo en la cabecera??? Lo que se ha sacado de la cuenca es fácil de encontrar y ya lo buscaré yo, aunque si alguien la tiene le agradecería que pusiera el dato.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Esa agua desalada a que precio final?? SIn estar subvencionada?? o me quiere decir que hay gente que la paga a 0,6-0,7e y le sale rentable?


Pablito, si te quitas un rato las orejeras de tus guías espiritutrasvasísticos del SCRATS, te darás cuenta de que te están engañando, igual que con el recibo del agua como te demostré. Si tus cultivos son de baja rentabilidad, no es culpa de nadie, y el Tajo no tiene que pagar tu circunstancia.
Mira, hay gente que riega con agua desalada;



> Por eso los regantes que llevan años utilizando aguas desaladas se llevan las manos a la cabeza cuando oyen que pagar por encima de los veinte céntimos el metro cúbico de agua sería un ‘precio no social’, como igualmente se las llevan cuando el consumo de un agua desalada previamente conveniado desde hace años con una sociedad estatal está siendo sancionado por la Comisaría de Aguas por mor de carecer de concesión, con la paradoja de que, si no la consumen, la sociedad estatal ejecuta el aval bancario que previamente han tenido que depositar el día de la firma del convenio para garantizar al menos los costes mínimos de mantenimiento de las instalaciones.


http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/opin...as/623954.html
Si te lees un poco el link, verás que si el agua de las desaladoras no os llega, es porque vuestros políticos locales están en una lucha encarnizada porque quieren controlarlas. Y entre unas cosas y otras no dan los permisos necesarios para que sea una fuente de agua abundante. Pídeles explicaciones a ellos que los tienes allí.
Aquí otra muestra de lo que te digo. Lorca está deseando sacudirse la dictadura del SCRATS y utilizar agua desalada. Pero les ponen trabas de todo tipo sus propios políticos locales, causando el retraso:
http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/muni...ua/627892.html
 No hay agua más cara que la que no se tiene. Y, por los datos que facilitas, seguramente tus cultivos serán de poco margen y que sólo pueden ser viables con fuertes subvenciones al agua. Ahora, recuerda, quien te está robando en el precio de tu agua no es el trasvase, sino el SCRATS y tu comunidad de regantes. No lo olvides.




> Ves, con esto si que estoy deacuerdo, por culpa de los ecologistas y de la poca popularidad de las centrales nucleares, pagamos un precio de electricidad absurdamente alto.


Vuelves a equivocarte, vives en la equivocación y en el rencor basado en falsedades. Las nucleares son más caras que las renovables, necesarias para el mix, pero que afirmes que la electricidad iba a ser más barata es una falacia y otra mentira más en tu atormentado cerebro.




> Esa era la tarifa media a la que se cobraba el agua, a nivel de regantes, no?? Y digamos que el 50% del coste de la factura era la impulsión de Bolarque, es eso?


*Esa era la tarifa del año 81*, que, lógicamente por incremento de costes, ahora debería ser bastante más alta. *¿¿No dices nada de que se os subvencionó el 50% del coste de la impulsión de Bolarque??* Qué raro, si tú contestas a todo...(Ironic off)




> Podría ponerme los aportes, por año, de agua que tiene el río Tajo en la cabecera??? Lo que se ha sacado de la cuenca es fácil de encontrar y ya lo buscaré yo, aunque si alguien la tiene le agradecería que pusiera el dato.


Está puesto y demostrado, te lo han puesto varias veces. Ya estamos cansados de repetirte las cosas. Búscalo tú, es fácil.

Ahora es cuando te reinicias y comienzas otra vez con lo de no sé qué de la huerta de Europa.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

> Podría ponerme los aportes, por año, de agua que tiene el río Tajo en la cabecera??? Lo que se ha sacado de la cuenca es fácil de encontrar y ya lo buscaré yo, aunque si alguien la tiene le agradecería que pusiera el dato.


El dato es ese: el 80% del agua que entra en cabecera se ha ido para Levante, son ellos los dueños del Tajo de facto, y a nosotros los ribereños nos dejan secos. Ya preguntaste por eso y ya se te pusieron los datos por año, por supuesto que no pienso hacerte el trabajo, si te interesa por años lo buscas tú.  Supongo que no te creerás el dato porque es escandaloso pero una vez que veas que es cierto intentarás justificarlo con tus argumentos falaces que no son más que puro egoismo.

----------


## pablovelasco

* ¿¿No dices nada de que se os subvencionó el 50% del coste de la impulsión de Bolarque??*

En eso estoy

----------


## NoRegistrado

> * ¿¿No dices nada de que se os subvencionó el 50% del coste de la impulsión de Bolarque??*
> 
> En eso estoy


No le hagas caso a Mariano Soto o a uno de esos que te va a contar una trola. A esos pregúntale el porque casi te triplican el precio del agua del trasvase.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## faeton

Mientras tanto..... 





> Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro preve episodio avenidas extraordinarias tramo medio del rio. El río Ebro no deja de dar sustos este mes, y de nuevo es necesario alertar de que su caudal va a aumentar de forma muy importante en los próximos días, con alta probabilidad de desbordamiento e inundaciones
> 
> http://www.cazatormentas.net/ind​ex....-medio-del-rio

----------


## No Registrado

Y esto que tiene que ver con el "déficit" de la cuenca del Segura?

O es que tambien defiendes un expolio del Ebro como se le está haciendo al Tajo?
Personalmente me da mucha alegría leer que el Ebro es un río y no un charco sin corriente como el Tajo.


No entiendo el mensaje anterior...

----------


## NoRegistrado

Prefiero ver un río Vivo como el Ebro, que un río muerto como el Tajo, como está ahora o como estaba el 29 de Julio de 1995 como se puede ver en la foto que ha publicado Toledo Olvidado en su Facebook:



 Obra de otro demente de los trasvases como era Borrell.

 Saludos. Miguel.

PD: Creo que a todo el mundo le parecerá un río seco salvo al amigo Pablo, que aún le parecerá que puede exprimirse un poco más por el bien de "Heeejpaña"

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Sí, anime a los que sufren las inundaciones diciéndoles que tienen un río vivo. Miles y miles de hectáreas anegadas desde hace semanas, han perdido la cosecha de invierno y la de verano... Pero no se quejen oigan, tienen un río vivo... Miren, miren, la cantidad de sedimentos que van a parar al mar en Tortosa!!.

Acerca de la foto:


_La crisis se vio agravada por su coincidencia con la peor sequía del siglo XX en España, que alcanzó sus momentos más graves en 1995.Este período de falta de lluvia afectó sobre todo a la mitad sur de la península, especialmente a Andalucía, donde se llegaron a sufrir cortes de suministro de agua en un importante número de municipios, y enormes pérdidas en el sector agrario_

del desastre agrícola del 95, dentro de la crisis que afectó a España en esos años. Poner una foto de un momento atroz de sequía como si fuese lo normal es demagogia.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Sí, anime a los que sufren las inundaciones diciéndoles que tienen un río vivo. Miles y miles de hectáreas anegadas desde hace semanas, han perdido la cosecha de invierno y la de verano... Pero no se quejen oigan, tienen un río vivo... Miren, miren, la cantidad de sedimentos que van a parar al mar en Tortosa!!.


 No sé por qué opinas de inundaciones. Tu especialidad es secar ríos.
Si, la de invierno, la de verano, la de otoño y la de primavera. 
Si no se cultivaran zonas inundables, o si se hiciera sabiendo que corren ese riesgo no pasaba nada. LAS ZONAS INUNDABLES SE INUNDAN.

Aunque yo creo que como pasa con el ganado y el lobo, a algunos les es más rentable que se inunde, armar cisco, y que les indemnicen.

Y, me pregunto. ¿Sabiendo que es zona inundable, en los años siguientes volverán a correr el riesgo? ME TEMO QUE SI.  Es más, estoy seguro de que sí.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

albertillovernel (26-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

Exactamente, toda la razón Miguel.

De todas formas sí se quejan, intentarán recibir ayudas de la Administración pero preguntales por el trasvase del Ebro a Levante? Ja, se niegan totalmente como es normal, ya ven lo que se le ha hecho al Tajo donde se prioriza el riego de Levante sobre los usos en su propia cuenca.

----------


## No Registrado

> _La crisis se vio agravada por su coincidencia con la peor sequía del siglo XX en España, que alcanzó sus momentos más graves en 1995.Este período de falta de lluvia afectó sobre todo a la mitad sur de la península, especialmente a Andalucía, donde se llegaron a sufrir cortes de suministro de agua en un importante número de municipios, y enormes pérdidas en el sector agrario_
> 
> del desastre agrícola del 95, dentro de la crisis que afectó a España en esos años. Poner una foto de un momento atroz de sequía como si fuese lo normal es demagogia.


No sabes de lo que hablas, no sabes. Fotos como ésta se pueden ver en cualquier momento porque el río se seca todos los años por culpa del trasvase, y de hecho ya las has visto, y el problema es ese, cuando llegan las sequías como vosotros os llevais el 80% del agua, la cuenca se queda totalmente seca. ¿qué pasaría si ahora entra un periodo de sequía con los embalses de cabecera al 22%? Pues que tendriamos un problema muy serio, con restricciones en el agua potable, y esto nos pasaría el primer año, mientras que en el Segura, con los embalses al 70% no ocurriría, pero eso ¿que le importa al sr. Velasco?

----------


## pablovelasco

*¿Sabiendo que es zona inundable, en los años siguientes volverán a correr el riesgo?*

Pues si, muy listos no son, cuando fácilmente pueden construir un embalse aguas arriba y aprovechar el excedente en los momentos lluviosos, para cuando no llueva, y además se evitarían las inundaciones, para eso están los embalses.

Ahora que lo pienso, también me asalta una duda, si en los márgenes y zonas inundables del río no se debe de cultivar, ni está deacuerdo en canalizar el agua hacia zonas más secas, donde rábanos se puede cultivar???? 
O es de los que quiere volver a una sociedad de cazadores-recolectores? Esos si que estaban con el medio ambiente, eh?

*Pues que tendriamos un problema muy serio, con restricciones en el agua potable, y esto nos pasaría el primer año, mientras que en el Segura, con los embalses al 70% no ocurriría, pero eso ¿que le importa al sr. Velasco?* 

Pues, casi, casi... El 65% actual corresponde a unos 700 hm3 embalsados, y el 22% que dice ud. a unos 550hm3, tampoco hay tanta diferencia. En cualquier caso, habría problemas en un sector relativamente pequeño, porque aparte de entrepeñas y buendía, el resto de embalses de la cuenca no baja del 60% de media, y están valdecañas, y alcántara llenos, y son los más importantes de la cuenca.
De todos modos, esperemos que siga lloviendo, y este verano los embalses estén más llenos, y tengamos todos agua de sobra.


*De todas formas sí se quejan, intentarán recibir ayudas de la Administración pero preguntales por el trasvase del Ebro a Levante? Ja, se niegan totalmente como es normal, ya ven lo que se le ha hecho al Tajo donde se prioriza el riego de Levante sobre los usos en su propia cuenca.* 

Me temo, y no quiero desilusionarle, que los motivos fueron más bien políticos.


*No sabes de lo que hablas, no sabes. Fotos como ésta se pueden ver en cualquier momento porque el río se seca todos los años* 

Seguro???

https://www.google.es/maps/@39.85651...qCg41mMoWw!2e0

de la misma zona

https://www.google.es/maps/@39.86694...xx91nFB4Aw!2e0

Unos km. más abajo

Que casualidad, he pillao fotos con agua, que raro, si siempre está seco.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *¿Sabiendo que es zona inundable, en los años siguientes volverán a correr el riesgo?*
> 
> Pues si, muy listos no son, cuando fácilmente pueden construir un embalse aguas arriba y aprovechar el excedente en los momentos lluviosos, para cuando no llueva, y además se evitarían las inundaciones, para eso están los embalses.
> 
> Ahora que lo pienso, también me asalta una duda, si en los márgenes y zonas inundables del río no se debe de cultivar, ni está deacuerdo en canalizar el agua hacia zonas más secas, donde rábanos se puede cultivar???? 
> O es de los que quiere volver a una sociedad de cazadores-recolectores? Esos si que estaban con el medio ambiente, eh?


Ahora resulta, que además de geógrafo, además eres hidrólogo e ingeniero de caminos canales y puertos. Y por tan magnos conocimientos, el señor Pablo Velasco, decide que se va a construir un embalse más arriba de Miranda de Ebro para acumular una inundación. Vaya, si ya hay una y grande. O ya puestos unos 30 más para que el agua del Pirineo quede bien encajonadita y canalizada para plantar tomaticos murcianos.
 De verdad, ¿no te da vergüenza soltar tal cantidad de tonterías y quedarte tan fresco? No tienes sentido del ridículo. A mí leerte, me da vergüenza ajena.





> Seguro???
> 
> https://www.google.es/maps/@39.85651...qCg41mMoWw!2e0
> 
> de la misma zona
> 
> https://www.google.es/maps/@39.86694...xx91nFB4Aw!2e0
> 
> Unos km. más abajo
> ...


Claro hombre, tú, en tu desconocimiento general de geografía, sigue sacando agua represada como si fuera un río con corriente.
 Has visto alguna vez en tu vida un río de verdad?? Creo que no.
 En fin, como plantes lechugas y tomates igual que aprendes geografía, te mueres de hambre.
 Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

> *Pues que tendriamos un problema muy serio, con restricciones en el agua potable, y esto nos pasaría el primer año, mientras que en el Segura, con los embalses al 70% no ocurriría, pero eso ¿que le importa al sr. Velasco?* 
> 
> Pues, casi, casi... El 65% actual corresponde a unos 700 hm3 embalsados, y el 22% que dice ud. a unos 550hm3, tampoco hay tanta diferencia. En cualquier caso, habría problemas en un sector relativamente pequeño, porque aparte de entrepeñas y buendía, el resto de embalses de la cuenca no baja del 60% de media, y están valdecañas, y alcántara llenos, y son los más importantes de la cuenca.
> De todos modos, esperemos que siga lloviendo, y este verano los embalses estén más llenos, y tengamos todos agua de sobra.
> 
> 
> *De todas formas sí se quejan, intentarán recibir ayudas de la Administración pero preguntales por el trasvase del Ebro a Levante? Ja, se niegan totalmente como es normal, ya ven lo que se le ha hecho al Tajo donde se prioriza el riego de Levante sobre los usos en su propia cuenca.* 
> 
> Me temo, y no quiero desilusionarle, que los motivos fueron más bien políticos.
> ...



Oye pues es verdad, conoces el río............... por google maps JAJAJAJAJAJ, lo que hay que leer...
Además que yo no he dicho en donde se queda seco.

¿tú desilusionarme? Pero si tú no sabes de lo que hablas, lo que haces es matarme de risa, y NO, el trasvase del EBRO, como todos sabemos (excepto tú) se paró por la enorme respuesta de la población en contra que hizo hasta posicionarse en contra al PP y si no los sabes, estudia.

Repito, preguntale a los agricultores que han sufrido por las inundaciones por un trasvase del Ebro...

----------


## No Registrado

> No tienes sentido del ridículo. A mí leerte, me da vergüenza ajena.


Exactamente y se lo dices tú, Miguel, se lo han dicho varios moderadores, que incluso le han dicho que ni un niño de 9 años dice esos disparates y el tío sigue, pero no le callemos, que siga dejando la imagen real de los regantes murcianos. Si no hubiera existido este pablovelasco habría que haberlo inventado.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Exactamente y se lo dices tú, Miguel, se lo han dicho varios moderadores, que incluso le han dicho que ni un niño de 9 años dice esos disparates y el tío sigue, pero no le callemos, que siga dejando la imagen real de los regantes murcianos. Si no hubiera existido este pablovelasco habría que haberlo inventado.


 Créeme que, con el pensamiento confuso e irreal de Pablo Velasco hay unos cuantos. Son el fruto de un adoctrinamiento contínuo, y la consecuencia de aceptar vivir con lo que te digan, de no intentar conocer como funcionan las cosas por ti mismo y decidir.
Además, la mayoría habla de PHN sin saber lo que es eso, sin darse cuenta de que el PHN de Cañete está en pleno vigor salvo el trasvase del Ebro.
 Todos los grandes e importantes problemas que tienen esas comunidades sus políticos los acallan con dos palabras mágicas: trasvase y PHN.

 Que su CCAA es la más corrupta de España?: trasvase y PHN.
 Que les recortan en sanidad?:: trasvase y PHN.
 Que les recortan en educación? : trasvase y PHN.
 Que sus jóvenes tienen una alta tasa de paro? trasvase y PHN.

Para todo vale el trasvase y el PHN, son como el 3 en 1.

Cuando se darán cuenta de que les están engañando?, de que les llevan décadas contando milongas los mismos de siempre?, que les están utilizando como carne de cañón?

Esto da para un estudio sicológico y antropológico.
A ver si la buena gente que hay allí pone un poco de cordura y a ésta gente en su sitio.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

> Prefiero ver un río Vivo como el Ebro, que un río muerto como el Tajo, como está ahora o como estaba el 29 de Julio de 1995 como se puede ver en la foto que ha publicado Toledo Olvidado en su Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
>  Obra de otro demente de los trasvases como era Borrell.
> 
>  Saludos. Miguel.
> 
> PD: Creo que a todo el mundo le parecerá un río seco salvo al amigo Pablo, que aún le parecerá que puede exprimirse un poco más por el bien de "Heeejpaña"


Hombre esta foto aclara mucho todo, soy de la zona y ya vereis que rápido lo comprendeis, porque eso que se ve es el verdadéro caudal del Tajo por Toledo en la otra orilla va una chorrera poco mas grande desde los famosos 6m/seg a partir de Bolarque esos años aparte de la sequia que mencionais que influye,se vio esto,pero vamos la tónica es esa en el caudal de verano, lo mínimo para que Toledo no pierda su estampa.El Azud que esta por debajo de esa foto fue reparado que era el causante y creo que se dragó arena de esa zona(playa Safont) para dar el pego y que Pablo nos ponga sus fotos me hace ver su grado de desconocimiento y que no habla con propiedad con respecto al Tajo(En verano Madrid consume menos agua y por eso baja dramáticamente el caudal del Jarama ya que toda la subcuenca del Jarama esta regulada y el agua de este ya ha pasado casi toda por el grifo y es de lo peorcito de Europa).Segundo las fotos que pones Pablo son de Azudes el primero que es el mismo al que le faltaba el agua  en Toledo ya reparado y otra del Tajo camino de Castrejon a la salida de Toledo en otro Azud.El Agua esta verde y se ve como esta un campo de secano segado en una vega al lado de un rio nada mas que comentar Pablo ese Tajo te lo damos gustosamente para que riegues aqui muchos tienen que depurar ese agua para regar (la puebla,carpio,malpica,cebolla y las vegas) y nos dejas el de la cabecera que era azul debido a la dureza del agua y ahora es verde.

He leido por ahí algo de que los embalses con ironia deben quitarse,soy contrario a ellos pero reconozco que son necesarios y me gustaria que se vaciaran cada x años para ser dragados de arenas y dejar libres los sedimentos correr, esto mejora la calidad de las aguas y se puede hacer en años algo mas lluviosos y veo que no se hace y mas control a las graveras.

----------


## Jonasino

> En verano Madrid consume menos agua


Eso si que no me cuadra ¿?

----------


## faeton

> Ahora resulta, que además de geógrafo, además eres hidrólogo e ingeniero de caminos canales y puertos. Y por tan magnos conocimientos, el señor Pablo Velasco, decide que se va a construir un embalse más arriba de Miranda de Ebro para acumular una inundación. l


Miguel las crecidas es en el tramo medio por el deshielo en el Pirineo y de afluentes como el río Aragón. Pena que la crecida de Yesa no esté hecha ( pasar a 1500 hm3), porque hubiera recogido mucha agua para los aragoneses y evitado inundaciones.

----------


## pablovelasco

*Repito, preguntale a los agricultores que han sufrido por las inundaciones por un trasvase del Ebro...* 

Yo hablaba de un embalse, no de un trasvase, y si no quieren nada de eso, pues que quieren que les diga, sarna con gusto no pica.


*Claro hombre, tú, en tu desconocimiento general de geografía, sigue sacando agua represada como si fuera un río con corriente.*

Del mismo sitio que tú has mandado la foto, se ve el alcázar al fondo igual. Sacas una foto en un momento de grave sequía, y yo la he comparado con otra, en otro momento, para que veas que no es así siempre salvo en ese período de sequía, con lo cual vale para poco para un análisis serio, no es más que una soflama antitrasvasista.

*Ahora resulta, que además de geógrafo, además eres hidrólogo e ingeniero de caminos canales y puertos. Y por tan magnos conocimientos, el señor Pablo Velasco, decide que se va a construir un embalse más arriba de Miranda de Ebro para acumular una inundación. Vaya, si ya hay una y grande. O ya puestos unos 30 más para que el agua del Pirineo quede bien encajonadita y canalizada para plantar tomaticos murcianos.*

No solamente lo digo yo:

_Diversas fuentes consultadas coinciden en que la limpieza y dragado de sedimentos acumulados durante años en el lecho del río es una medida necesaria. Pero entre los consultados hay quienes apuntan otras circunstancias. Algunos apuntan a otro problema estructural: la cuenca del Ebro no está suficientemente regulada, hay embalses que llevan décadas esperando, alguno incluso un siglo. El Pacto del Agua de 1992 aprobó la lista de embalses que había que construir en Aragón, pero los proyectos han acumulado décadas de demora, abundan los que aún no están hechos entre ellos algunos de los más significativos. Algunos también se han visto torpedeados por polémicas, convertidos en ocasiones en arma en luchas partidistas o enredados en estrategias de grupos contrarios a la construcción de pantanos. Los embalses no solo sirven para recoger el agua en los meses de bonanza cada año se dejan correr al mar abundantes caudales en momentos de crecidas por no poder embalsarlos sino también para amortiguar los efectos de las riadas._

ya lo puse en su día... 

http://www.abc.es/local-aragon/20150...502021159.html

----------


## No Registrado

> *Claro hombre, tú, en tu desconocimiento general de geografía, sigue sacando agua represada como si fuera un río con corriente.*
> 
> Del mismo sitio que tú has mandado la foto, se ve el alcázar al fondo igual. Sacas una foto en un momento de grave sequía, y yo la he comparado con otra, en otro momento, para que veas que no es así siempre salvo en ese período de sequía, con lo cual vale para poco para un análisis serio, no es más que una soflama antitrasvasista.


Los peores ignorantes son los que no quieren saber. ¿Has leido el mensaje de alguien que conoce la zona? ¿sabes lo que es un azud? ¿sabes que si el azud tiene agua aunque no tenga corriente se verá agua?
Busca en el diccionario azud y luegos vienes hablar, porque hay que ser burro para no saber lo que es un azud.

----------


## pablovelasco

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9SFKATIll0

Mirad esto y seguid diciendo que no lleva corriente el río, a pesar del azud.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Eso si que no me cuadra ¿?


 Lo que imagino que quiere decir, es que por el Jarama, baja menos caudal, ya que entran los riegos de la vega y el río se queda con poco agua, algunas veces seco también. Entonces ya ni agua sucia ni limpia.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Miguel las crecidas es en el tramo medio por el deshielo en el Pirineo y de afluentes como el río Aragón. Pena que la crecida de Yesa no esté hecha ( pasar a 1500 hm3), porque hubiera recogido mucha agua para los aragoneses y evitado inundaciones.


 Era una forma de hablar, por eso puse en la frase siguiente esto:



> O ya puestos unos 30 más para que el agua del Pirineo...


 Cuando haya deshielo va a haber inundaciones, pasaría lo mismo que con Iznájar, que como la gente ha ocupado el cauce, cuando sueltan un poco ya hay problemas.

El problema no es el río ni los caudales, es la ocupación de los cauces y de las llanuras de inundación. De querer convertir un río vivo, con todas sus características, en un canal.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *Claro hombre, tú, en tu desconocimiento general de geografía, sigue sacando agua represada como si fuera un río con corriente.*
> 
> Del mismo sitio que tú has mandado la foto, se ve el alcázar al fondo igual. Sacas una foto en un momento de grave sequía, y yo la he comparado con otra, en otro momento, para que veas que no es así siempre salvo en ese período de sequía, con lo cual vale para poco *para un análisis serio*, no es más que una soflama antitrasvasista.


 Sacas la foto de la parte de abajo del puente de San Martín, en donde hay diversas represas para los antiguos molinos, la casa de Diamantista y la fábrica de luz. Es que no distingues un río con corriente y un río represado macho. Habrá que explicártelo como los e barrio sésamo.



> *Ahora resulta, que además de geógrafo, además eres hidrólogo e ingeniero de caminos canales y puertos. Y por tan magnos conocimientos, el señor Pablo Velasco, decide que se va a construir un embalse más arriba de Miranda de Ebro para acumular una inundación. Vaya, si ya hay una y grande. O ya puestos unos 30 más para que el agua del Pirineo quede bien encajonadita y canalizada para plantar tomaticos murcianos.*
> 
> No solamente lo digo yo:
> 
> _Diversas fuentes consultadas coinciden en que la limpieza y dragado de sedimentos acumulados durante años en el lecho del río es una medida necesaria. Pero entre los consultados hay quienes apuntan otras circunstancias. Algunos apuntan a otro problema estructural: la cuenca del Ebro no está suficientemente regulada, hay embalses que llevan décadas esperando, alguno incluso un siglo. El Pacto del Agua de 1992 aprobó la lista de embalses que había que construir en Aragón, pero los proyectos han acumulado décadas de demora, abundan los que aún no están hechos –entre ellos algunos de los más significativos–. Algunos también se han visto torpedeados por polémicas, convertidos en ocasiones en arma en luchas partidistas o enredados en estrategias de grupos contrarios a la construcción de pantanos. Los embalses no solo sirven para recoger el agua en los meses de bonanza –cada año se dejan correr al mar abundantes caudales en momentos de crecidas por no poder embalsarlos– sino también para amortiguar los efectos de las riadas._
> 
> ya lo puse en su día... 
> 
> http://www.abc.es/local-aragon/20150...502021159.html


Pues ya te digo yo que las fuentes que pones son basura, del lobby trasvasista, como todo lo que pones. es una basura tan maloliente, que ni siquiera ese panfleto de periódico en que han convertido un medio histórico como es el ABC, las cita. ¿Quién dice semejante tontería? ¿Donde está el referido? Será alguien del SCRATS o algún levantino, ya que una persona que trabaje en el tema del agua, nunca va a decir que el agua se pierde en el mar sin que se le caiga la cara de vergüenza.

Están intentando mediatizar a la población por intereses trasvasísticos, nada más. Me dan asco.

No tienes ni idea Pablo, pero como en otras ocasiones, te digo que muchas gracias, no sabes lo bien que vienen tus tonterías para que la gente se conciencie y os mande a freír espárragos, que ahora salen los buenos

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9SFKATIll0
> 
> Mirad esto y seguid diciendo que no lleva corriente el río, a pesar del azud.


 Pero tú has visto la fecha de ese video, muchacho??
*No te das cuenta de que estás haciendo un ridículo espantoso*, ya que corresponde a una época en la cual el Jarama llevó un montón de agua por los desembalses de las presas de su sistema? El Vado, El Atazar, el Villar a éste último, todos los del Henares, incluso el Manzanares iban a tope de agua. Sin embargo por el Tajo bajaban sus ridículos 6m3/seg.

Mira, si queremos jugar a demagogias. En esas misma fechas mira la cantidad de agua que tenéis en Murcia. "Trasvasadnos un poco". "No tiréis el agua al mar", "construid más embalses"......... (aquí pon todas las tonterías que se oyen cuando hay inundaciones en el Ebro).




En fin, no he visto una cosa igual, no sabes de lo que hablas, pero quieres dar clases de todo. Es como si yo me pongo a hablar con un cura del funcionamiento de la Diócesis de Calahorra y le quiero dar lecciones.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

> Eso si que no me cuadra ¿?


Pues gran parte de la población esta de vacaciones la industria suele parar por vacaciones o estar a medio gas  los embalses regulan mas en verano y Madrid en general devuelve menos agua a las depuradoras  luego la agricultura suele regar por estas fechas no es mucha cantidad de regadio la calidad del agua ha eliminado gran cantidad de zonas de huertas y toda la cuenca del Tajo sufre veranos muy largos y secos.Esto incluso antes del trasvase ya pasaba y era muy justito  te dabas un baño y lo cruzabas con el agua por las rodillas en donde no haya un azud yo pescaba y veia cantidades de carpas boqueando por falta de oxigeno todo esto es una opinión mia  por lo que veia a pie de rio.

----------


## pablovelasco

*No te das cuenta de que estás haciendo un ridículo espantoso, ya que corresponde a una época en la cual el Jarama llevó un montón de agua por los desembalses de las presas de su sistema?*

El mismo ridículo que ha hecho ud. publicando una foto de un año de extrema sequía. El 2013 fue un año muy bueno de agua, y el 95 penoso, por eso hay variación de caudal, no me ponga imágenes de la peor sequía del siglo XX en España, y me quiera colar que es así todos los años. Por que mira, yo he encontrado uno que no fue malo. Y ya se que no todos los años son así.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *No te das cuenta de que estás haciendo un ridículo espantoso, ya que corresponde a una época en la cual el Jarama llevó un montón de agua por los desembalses de las presas de su sistema?*
> 
> El mismo ridículo que ha hecho ud. publicando una foto de un año de extrema sequía. El 2013 fue un año muy bueno de agua, y el 95 penoso, por eso hay variación de caudal, no me ponga imágenes de la peor sequía del siglo XX en España, y me quiera colar que es así todos los años. Por que mira, yo he encontrado uno que no fue malo. Y ya se que no todos los años son así.


Yo he puesto *la fecha* en la fotografía, indicando que es una consecuencia de del acto de, posiblemente uno de los mayores asesinos de ríos de España, Borrell, que afortunadamente le largaron antes de que pudiera llevar a cabo su temerario proyecto de coser España de trasvases. Por cierto, con la oposición total de Aznar y de los regantes murcianos. Fíjate.

 Tú sin embargo te limitas a poner fotos y videos sin sentido ninguno.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

Mira, y para que veas que lo que te digo sobre que Aznar era enemigo de los trasvases y se opuso con todas sus fuerzas al alocado plan de Borrel, te pongo esto que lo dijo entonces.



Qué, como te quedas Pablito???

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*indicando que es una consecuencia de del acto de, posiblemente uno de los mayores asesinos de ríos de España, Borrell*

El tal borrell tuvo la culpa de la sequía del 95?

*Qué, como te quedas Pablito???*

Pues igual, los políticos ya se sabe, en cada lugar un discurso

----------


## quien es quien

> *indicando que es una consecuencia de del acto de, posiblemente uno de los mayores asesinos de ríos de España, Borrell*
> 
> El tal borrell tuvo la culpa de la sequía del 95?


No, pero sí de que sus efectos fueran más devastadores en ciertos sitios, al permitir llevarse el agua que debería haber allí a otro lugar.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *indicando que es una consecuencia de del acto de, posiblemente uno de los mayores asesinos de ríos de España, Borrell*
> 
> El tal borrell tuvo la culpa de la sequía del 95?


 La sequía del 95 no fue peor que la del 92, la del 82 o de las de las décadas 40,50 ó 60. Eso sí, más cacareada.
 Veo que tampoco conoces lo que pretendía Borrell y lo que hizo ese año para favorecer la especulación en Murcia. Y creo que tampoco sabes quien fue Borrell...
Anda, corre, vete a la wiki y busca un poco.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## albertillovernel

Todos los temas relacionados con el ATS tienen una componente de enfrentamiento que se ha fomentado desde las administraciones al albur y para aprovechamiento electoral de según qué intereses de los partidos políticos en el gobierno. Por favor, estaría bien que no les siguiéramos el juego y no entrásemos en la confrontación sin argumentación. Las expresiones despectivas, las suposiciones sobre la cultura de quienes participan y por supuesto, las descalificaciones personales, no tienen cabida aquí. 

Pensemos por otra parte, que los ríos son entes dinámicos que por su propia naturaleza, tienden a rebasar cualquier barrera que se le imponga; si no inmediatamente, con el paso de los años (tienen todo el tiempo por delante) y que  drenan el agua que el terreno no es capaz de absorber; ese es su cometido. El agua que llega al mar no se pierde, sino que enriquece otro ecosistema distinto. La situación ideal no es que los ríos vayan secos hasta el mar, ni tampoco evitar totalmente las crecidas (los ríos desbordan porque son ríos, es parte de su ciclo natural). En nuestro empeño por dominar la naturaleza, podemos almacenar enormes volúmenes de agua mediante presas y azudes, pero todo tiene su limitación. Además, gran parte de las cerradas viables ya han sido edificadas con presas. ¿Tiene sentido seguir proponiendo la ejecución de más grandes obras o resultará más barato racionalizar el consumo y asumir las limitaciones? Parece que para quienes creen en la utopía de la tierra plana e infinita solo existe la primera posibilidad.

Mejor bajemos el tono de la discusión y presentemos más argumentación. Todo lo demás, sobra.
Gracias y un saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (26-feb-2015),perdiguera (26-feb-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

El problema es cuando algunos intentamos una discusión seria y llega alguien que desconoce absolutamente al río Tajo diciendo disparate tras disparate (como que el Jarama desemboca en el Tajo despues de Toledo, junto al Guadarrama) y usando como prueba de que el río no está mal, un video de youtube. Así es imposible mantener una discusión argumentada.

Resulta evidente como está el río, los datos de los caudales están ahí, no es discutible que llevandote el 80% del agua de un río, destrozas el río. Y el problema es que nos discute esto alguien que no sabe nada del río.

En cuanto al ATS, es verdad que los políticos lo usan de forma partidista constantemente, pero la confrontación es causa del maltrato que sufren unos porque se llevan el agua a 400 kms dejando su medio ambiente destrozado y algunos incluso con problemas de suministro. No hay más que ver la protesta que generó desde su creación entre los danmificados. Evidentemente no fue del calibre de las protestas en contra del trasvase del Ebro, pero fueron muchas voces las que se levantaron contra la injusticia del trasvase del Tajo. La mismas unión europea no recomienda los trasvases y una de las razones que alude es la confrontación que crea entre comarcas, entre los beneficiados y los danmificados. El ATS crea confrontación "per se" y no echemos la culpa de esto a los políticos.

El problema pablovelasco es que niegas una realidad que desconoces, el problema es que el caudal del Tajo en Toledo es casi constantemente el que se ve en la foto, y no nos hables sobre variaciones de caudales y años de algo que desconoces absolutamente, contigo no se puede discutir sobre el Tajo porque inventas argumentos para defender que no está mal. El ejemplo que te pone Miguel con el Segura con un caudal inmenso es muy claro, ¿quiere eso decir algo?. Por favor seamos serios.

Es como si digo que en esta foto se ve que el río está fenomenal porque se ve un montón de agua... tratamos de que esto sea una discusión seria y con argumentos, como decía el forero anterior, no vale inventarse cosas sobre algo que se desconoce.
La foto:

----------


## No Registrado

Os voy a dar una solución al problema,no voy a extenderme porque es simple pero por favor los mas entendidos comentarme.Costando el dinero que cuestan los trasvases no seria mejor el agua en cada cuenca y que trabaje el potencial eléctrico de los saltos una fuente de energía limpia que se pierde por la falta de caudal y dar suministro electrico a las desaladoras levantinas para que hagan acopio de reservas durante las crecidas de los rios,no me extiendo mas.gracias

----------


## ben-amar

A mi me gustaria ver aqui, y en otros hilos, un debate sincero. Sin mentiras, sin alteracion de videos y fotografias. Sin querer engañar para intentar demostrar que llevamos razon.
Es cierto que el Tajo esta muerto, que España debe pagar a Portugal por incumplimiento retiterado del tratado sobre el caudal del rio que debe llegar a nuestros vecinos.
Es cierto que el levante español padece deficit hidrico.
Tambien es cierto, eso no lo puede desmentir NADIE, que ese deficit esta provocado por la avaricia de unos pocos, por los intereses politicos y por la cobardia de los gobiernos que no se han atrevido a poner a cada uno en su sitio. Que no se han atrevido, por intereses politicos y personales, a paralizar y destruir todo el regadio ilegal que se ha levantado.

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*que España debe pagar a Portugal por incumplimiento retiterado del tratado sobre el caudal del rio que debe llegar a nuestros vecinos.*

Con el embalse de Alcántara al 80%, el 2º más grande de España, y muy cerca de la frontera con Portugal, no veo como se puede hablar de problemas de caudal, y, en cualquier caso, no serían las compañías hidroeléctricas las culpables?? 
O es que se me puede argumentar que un río seco es capaz de mantener un embalse de más de 3000hm3 al 80%, y aguas arriba otro de más de 1400hm3 al 90%?¿?
Cuantas veces se ha incumplido ese tratado?


*Que no se han atrevido, por intereses politicos y personales, a paralizar y destruir todo el regadio ilegal que se ha levantado.* 

Yo también estoy en contra de los regadío ilegales, ahora bien, estos no suponen mucho más del 10% de los totales, creo que leí hace un tiempo, si es otra cifra, puedo equivocarme hablo de memoria. Me parece que eran 20000 ha. las calificadas así, y había que repartirese entre las que chupaban del trasvase y las que chupaban de pozos.
Pero bueno, aún siendo el 15%, de verdad una reducción del 15% sobre 500 hm3 que se trasvasaron el año pasado, solucionaría el problema????
Otra cosa que me gustaría hacer ver, es que no todos los años se trasvasa 500hm3, hay años que se trasvasa menos.


*Resulta evidente como está el río, los datos de los caudales están ahí, no es discutible que llevandote el 80% del agua de un río, destrozas el río.*

Esto lo he leído muchas veces, pero no me queda claro que sea cierto, por lo menos todos los años. Hay años que se trasvasa más que otros, como me pueden asegurar que la cifra es siempre el 80%??? Hay alguna estadística?
Del agua trasvasada si, es fácil:

----------


## termopar

> Miguel las crecidas es en el tramo medio por el deshielo en el Pirineo y de afluentes como el río Aragón. Pena que la crecida de Yesa no esté hecha ( pasar a 1500 hm3), porque hubiera recogido mucha agua para los aragoneses y evitado inundaciones.


Con todos mis respetos, estás equivocado faeton, el recrecimiento de yesa no evita las crecidas, de hecho todo este tiempo yesa ha permanecido cerrado para controlar la avenida, estas avenidas vienen del resto de la cuenca que es mucho más que lo que recoge yesa. Y te digo de nuevo que estas avenidas no las recoges para Murcia ni jarto de sediento. Por favor, no hagas demagogia con las avenidas. Aun me acuerdo de la avenida que tuvo el segura hará un par de años y que según la doctrina de esa cuenca "se desperdició" en el mar. 50 Hm que algunos de ellos te aseguro que venían del trasvase tajo-segura. Eso si que fue desperdicio. Elevar agua del tajo y echarla al mar por la desembocadura del Segura.

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

> Otra cosa que me gustaría hacer ver, es que no todos los años se trasvasa 500hm3, hay años que se trasvasa menos.
> 
> 
> *Resulta evidente como está el río, los datos de los caudales están ahí, no es discutible que llevandote el 80% del agua de un río, destrozas el río.*
> 
> Esto lo he leído muchas veces, pero no me queda claro que sea cierto, por lo menos todos los años. Hay años que se trasvasa más que otros, como me pueden asegurar que la cifra es siempre el 80%??? Hay alguna estadística?
> Del agua trasvasada si, es fácil:


¿no te queda claro que sea cierto? 
INFORMATÉ, ESTUDIA.

Y no claro que no es todos los años, hay años como el 2013 que se trasvasa el 120%, el 80% es una media, es sobre el total, EVIDENTEMENTE.
INORMATÉ, ESTUDIA.

Y por supuesto, los datos no hay más que buscarlos, yo los pondría pero como no va a servir para nada y lo vas a justficar igual que justificarías el 100% o lo que fuera, pues no lo hago.

----------


## No Registrado

venga, pongo los datos sobre la reducción del caudal del Tajo en Aranjuez:

La media del agua que el Tajo transportó por Aranjuez de las series 1954/55-1974/75 y 1977/78-1980/81 fue de 1,176.16 hm3
Para la serie 1983/84-2002/03, la media fue de 262.53 hm3
Por tanto, el caudal actualmente circulante por Aranjuez se ha reducido un 77.68%. 


La destrucción ambiental del río Tajo: orígenes, procesos y consecuencias
GALLEGO BERNAD, María Soledad ; SÁNCHEZ PÉREZ, Miguel Ángel (2006)


Siendo honesto en la discusión he de decir que por error mío que muchas veces se me van o vienen cifras de la cabez he mezclado a vece conceptos como % de las aportaciones o % de agua detraida al río, etc. Pido disculpas por la confusión que he podido generar al respecto con esta cifra.

He de dejar claro que el 80% es el porcentaje de reducción de caudal en Aranjuez tras la puesta en marcha del trasvase.

----------


## No Registrado

> *Que no se han atrevido, por intereses politicos y personales, a paralizar y destruir todo el regadio ilegal que se ha levantado.* 
> 
> Yo también estoy en contra de los regadío ilegales, ahora bien, estos no suponen mucho más del 10% de los totales, creo que leí hace un tiempo, si es otra cifra, puedo equivocarme hablo de memoria. Me parece que eran 20000 ha. las calificadas así, y había que repartirese entre las que chupaban del trasvase y las que chupaban de pozos.
> Pero bueno, aún siendo el 15%, de verdad una reducción del 15% sobre 500 hm3 que se trasvasaron el año pasado, solucionaría el problema????
> Otra cosa que me gustaría hacer ver, es que no todos los años se trasvasa 500hm3, hay años que se trasvasa menos.


Pues claro que hay años que se trasvasa menos, hay años que no hay ni 500 hm3 en cabecera...

El problema, como bien dice el moderador Ben Amar, no es sólamente los regadíos ilegales que hay ahora, si no la gran cantidad que ha habido siempre y se han ido legalizando, aumentando las necesidades de agua, ya pusimos aquí como han ido aumentando las Has de regadío en Levante, a lo que tú contestaste que eso era síntoma de desarrollo...  será síntoma de lo que quieras pero luego el problema es cuando no hay agua para tantisimias Has y exigís a toda España que os den ese agua.

----------


## pablovelasco

Una gráfica muy interesante, a ver si la entiendo... por ejemplo, el año 2000/2001, entró en los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía casi 1500hm3, y se trasvasaron 600hm3, eso es menos del 50%, y en cambio, el caudal en Aranjuez no aumentó, en comparación con otros años en los que el % de agua trasvasada de la que entró en los embalses fue superior... Hay una explicación para ello???
Que pena que no llegue hasta el 2014

----------


## No Registrado

> Una gráfica muy interesante, a ver si la entiendo... por ejemplo, el año 2000/2001, entró en los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía casi 1500hm3, y se trasvasaron 600hm3, eso es menos del 50%, y en cambio, el caudal en Aranjuez no aumentó, en comparación con otros años en los que el % de agua trasvasada de la que entró en los embalses fue superior... Hay una explicación para ello???
> Que pena que no llegue hasta el 2014


"Una vez iniciada la explotación del Trasvase Tajo-Segura, se comprueba que las cifras manejadas en los años 60 para establecer los excedentes trasvasables no concuerdan con la tozudez de la realidad expresada en los aforos anuales en Entrepeñas y Buendía. Esto implica obligar a una gestión muy agresiva de los embalses de cabecera, limitando al máximo los desagües hacia el cauce natural del río Tajo camino de Aranjuez, y sometiendo a un estrés muy acusado a los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía, que además han visto reducidas sus aportaciones naturales en menos de medio siglo a la mitad."

Así se explica en el mismo artículo ese gráfico.

El caudal del Tajo en Aranjuez es prácticamente constante con esos irrisorios 6 m3/s, da igual lo que llueva o lo que entre. Ahora incluso por Ley con el Memorandum se ha legislado el máximo de agua que puede bajar por el Tajo (prácticamente la mitad de lo que se puede ir por el Trasvase que es de 650 Hm3), la explicación es que se guarda en los embalses para trasvasarlo otros años. Por ejemplo, las aportaciones del año 2004-2005 fueron de 268 y se trasvasaron 422,5 es decir el 116% del agua que entró.

----------


## No Registrado

Perdón no es el 116%, es el 157% del agua que entró.

----------


## No Registrado

Vuelvo a pedir perdón, es que las cifras correctas son: 364 de aportaciones y 422.5 de trasvase y eso es lo que hace un 116%. Ahora con seguridad está bien.

----------


## faeton

> Con todos mis respetos, estás equivocado faeton, el recrecimiento de yesa no evita las crecidas, de hecho todo este tiempo yesa ha permanecido cerrado para controlar la avenida, estas avenidas vienen del resto de la cuenca que es mucho más que lo que recoge yesa. Y te digo de nuevo que estas avenidas no las recoges para Murcia ni jarto de sediento. Por favor, no hagas demagogia con las avenidas. Aun me acuerdo de la avenida que tuvo el segura hará un par de años y que según la doctrina de esa cuenca "se desperdició" en el mar. 50 Hm que algunos de ellos te aseguro que venían del trasvase tajo-segura. Eso si que fue desperdicio. Elevar agua del tajo y echarla al mar por la desembocadura del Segura.




No soy persona que hable sin datos.









> Aun me acuerdo de la avenida que tuvo el segura hará un par de años y que según la doctrina de esa cuenca "se desperdició" en el mar. 50 Hm que algunos de ellos te aseguro que venían del trasvase tajo-segura. Eso si que fue desperdicio. Elevar agua del tajo y echarla al mar por la desembocadura del Segura.


Absolutamente toda la razón del mundo que tienes. El problema de la Cuenca del Segura, es que no se hace una gestión integral del agua. Una parte utilizan la del Tajo y otra la del Segura. 
Estando Cenajo tan alto, todos deberían usar la del Segura, y sólo en caso de necesidad trasvasar agua de otras cuencas, sin perjuicio para las cuencas cedentes. Ahí tendría que haber dimitido hasta el apuntador por inútiles.

----------


## pablovelasco

No hay datos más actualizados??? Después de la sequía del 2005, se recuperó aforo en Entrepeñas y buendía? Es decir, se volvieron a datos de más de 1000 hm3 de aportación??

----------


## termopar

> No soy persona que hable sin datos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Los datos del saih del ebro siguen indicando lo contrario de lo que presupones. Esta riada no proviene de yesa. Miralo con calma y atención.

----------


## No Registrado

> "Una vez iniciada la explotación del Trasvase Tajo-Segura, se comprueba que las cifras manejadas en los años 60 para establecer los excedentes trasvasables no concuerdan con la tozudez de la realidad expresada en los aforos anuales en Entrepeñas y Buendía. Esto implica obligar a una gestión muy agresiva de los embalses de cabecera, limitando al máximo los desagües hacia el cauce natural del río Tajo camino de Aranjuez, y sometiendo a un estrés muy acusado a los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía, que además han visto reducidas sus aportaciones naturales en menos de medio siglo a la mitad."
> 
> Así se explica en el mismo artículo ese gráfico.
> 
> El caudal del Tajo en Aranjuez es prácticamente constante con esos irrisorios 6 m3/s, da igual lo que llueva o lo que entre. Ahora incluso por Ley con el Memorandum se ha legislado el máximo de agua que puede bajar por el Tajo (prácticamente la mitad de lo que se puede ir por el Trasvase que es de 650 Hm3), la explicación es que se guarda en los embalses para trasvasarlo otros años. Por ejemplo, las aportaciones del año 2004-2005 fueron de 268 y se trasvasaron 422,5 es decir el 116% del agua que entró.



No hay más que ver los datos actuales del Tajo en Aranjuez, en estas fechas, con el deshielo de la sierra de Albarracín, etc etc.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Uy, todavía te dirán que sobra agua, cuando un caudal ecológico, según el borrador del Plan de Cuenca que se fagocitó la CHT, fijaba 14 m3/seg, con crecidas extra para limpieza.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## pablovelasco

No si todavía habrá que trasvasar agua al Tajo, claro, es que necesita que fluya más agua en Aranjuez, ya se sabe, lo necesario que es... Es que si no se ve con poca gracia el río, y eso es muy importante, y lo de las crecidas ya es la leche, ya se sabe, el carrizo y tal... Mucho mejor, por que no se proponen demoler los embalses de una punta a otra del Tajo, así tendrían todas las riadas que quisiérais y tendríais por fin un río... vivo... Y que tiren también los embalses que generan electricidad, porque ya se sabe, es mejor tener un río vivo y no tener electricidad a tener un río embalsado y que genera energía... El trasvase y los embalses fuera... y decenas de miles de puestos de trabajo en otras zonas menos afortunadas en agua a la porra, porque lo importante es tener un río... vivo.

----------


## pablovelasco

*No hay más que ver los datos actuales del Tajo en Aranjuez, en estas fechas, con el deshielo de la sierra de Albarracín, etc etc.*

Pues más o menos el caudal mínimo que se negoció con la CHT, todo normal.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> No si todavía habrá que trasvasar agua al Tajo, claro, es que necesita que fluya más agua en Aranjuez, ya se sabe, lo necesario que es... Es que si no se ve con poca gracia el río, y eso es muy importante, y lo de las crecidas ya es la leche, ya se sabe, el carrizo y tal... Mucho mejor, por que no se proponen demoler los embalses de una punta a otra del Tajo, así tendrían todas las riadas que quisiérais y tendríais por fin un río... vivo... Y que tiren también los embalses que generan electricidad, porque ya se sabe, es mejor tener un río vivo y no tener electricidad a tener un río embalsado y que genera energía... El trasvase y los embalses fuera... y decenas de miles de puestos de trabajo en otras zonas menos afortunadas en agua a la porra, porque lo importante es tener un río... vivo.


Luego dice la gente que no te respetan, que se argumente y tal y tal. Pero es que intentar razonar con un personaje como tú, es echar caviar a los cerdos.
No sabes apreciar ni agradecer a la gente que te da de comer.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *No hay más que ver los datos actuales del Tajo en Aranjuez, en estas fechas, con el deshielo de la sierra de Albarracín, etc etc.*
> 
> Pues más o menos el caudal mínimo que se negoció con la CHT, todo normal.


Muy normal, claro, claro.

Ponme cómo y cuando *se negoció* ¿con la CHT? Tú deliras.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

> *No hay más que ver los datos actuales del Tajo en Aranjuez, en estas fechas, con el deshielo de la sierra de Albarracín, etc etc.*
> Pues más o menos el caudal mínimo que se negoció con la CHT, todo normal.


Del primer mensaje no te voy a decir nada... te descalificas tú sólo.

De este segundo, te voy a explicar porque como no sabes nada del tema, entiendo que pongas esto.

No, no se negoció, en el año 2011 se hizo un proyecto de plan de cuenca en el que los técnicos pusieron un caudal ambiental de 14 hm3, tus colegas, los regantes que son de facto los dueños del Tajo se pusieron como monos, y en tres días se retiró el plan y luego volvío éste con los 6 m3/s. Ninguna negociación, imposición pura y dura.

En cuanto al "más o menos", pues no, cuando una Ley dice que tienen que pasar 6 m3/s no se puede decir que más o menos se cumple, o se cumple o no se cumple, y cuando son 4.64 los m3/s NO SE CUMPLE, tú eso lo sabes y se te pide que seas honesto en las discusiones, no todo vale para intentar defender una posición, como tú te crees.  En este caso es un 22% menos del caudal que por Ley tiene que pasar.

De todas formas esto lo puse para contestar a tu pregunta:




> "sobre como es por ejemplo, el año 2000/2001, entró en los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía casi 1500hm3, y se trasvasaron 600hm3, eso es menos del 50%, y en cambio, el caudal en Aranjuez no aumentó, en comparación con otros años en los que el % de agua trasvasada de la que entró en los embalses fue superior... Hay una explicación para ello???"


Para que vieras que llueva lo que llueva, haya los aportes que haya, el Tajo sólamente va con el caudal legal... o menos.

----------


## De madrid

reconozco que con el señor pablovelasco me echo unas risas, esta creo que ha sido la mejor hasta ahora: más o menos se cumple la ley, más o menos. Es una forma nueva de habar de cumplimiento de leyes, nunca hasta ahora lo había oido, y todo por que no es capaz de reconocer el evidente incumplimiento, cuando la ley dice 6 y se llevan 4 "más o menos se cumple la ley" ja ja ja ja es usted un genio sr pablovelasco

----------


## pablovelasco

* y cuando son 4.64 los m3/s NO SE CUMPLE, tú eso lo sabes y se te pide que seas honesto en las discusiones, no todo vale para intentar defender una posición, como tú te crees. En este caso es un 22% menos del caudal que por Ley tiene que pasar.*

La media es 5,68m3/s, pero tienes razón la ley se tiene que cumplir, que aumenten la media a 6m3/s de manera inmediata, estoy deacuerdo contigo.
Y sí, opino que teniendo una media de 5,68 , y la ley marca 6, tampoco es un crimen. Teniendo en cuenta que es difícil regular eso.

----------


## No Registrado

> * y cuando son 4.64 los m3/s NO SE CUMPLE, tú eso lo sabes y se te pide que seas honesto en las discusiones, no todo vale para intentar defender una posición, como tú te crees. En este caso es un 22% menos del caudal que por Ley tiene que pasar.*
> 
> La media es 5,68m3/s, pero tienes razón la ley se tiene que cumplir, que aumenten la media a 6m3/s de manera inmediata, estoy deacuerdo contigo.
> Y sí, opino que teniendo una media de 5,68 , y la ley marca 6, tampoco es un crimen. Teniendo en cuenta que es difícil regular eso.


¿pero de qué habla usted? ¿la media de qué? La Ley dice que no se puede bajar de 6 m3/s y si no se cumple, ni medias ni nada,  no se cumple la Ley, y poner de excusa que es difícil regular eso es de risa.

Y por supuesto convertir un río en un arroyuelo de 6 m3/s es acabar con el río.

----------


## No Registrado

Pero vamos que todo esto no son más que la muestra de como está perjudicado el Tajo y los ribereños, las leyes se hacen a la medida de los regantes y ni siquiera se cumplen, y no hay ninguna institución que defienda al río y a los ribereños, esa es la historia. Tengo mucha envidia de los aragoneses y de como les defiende su Gobierno, pero claro para eso se tuvieron que manifestar, algo que todavía no hacemos en el Tajo, pero supongo que viendo el atropello constante al que nos someten, antes o después pasará. Se están pasando.

----------


## No Registrado

El crimen es evidentemente dejar al río Tajo con ese irrisorio caudal, 6 m3/s, es un crimen contra el río Tajo, pero me consta que ustedes sacan beneficio de este crimen, me consta y por lo tanto jamás se reconocerá en Murcia y nos vendrán con manipulaciones sobre supuestos beneficios para España. No, nosotros sabemos lo que es un beneficio y un perjuicio para nosotros, es absurdo pensar que un murciano va a decirnos lo que es bueno o malo para nosotros.

----------

